# Can powerheads be placed too low?



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

Instead of a new topic I will piggyback on the powerhead discussion. I currently have 2 power heads hooked up to the old school under gravel filter with the long tubes. After my tank cycles I will be removing that and going to a sand substrate just on the glass bottom. My question is, can I use this same powerheads under water as a water circulation type pump? I see these sold with a different name, but arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t they the same thing? I don't want to put the powerhead too far under water and electrocute myself or the fish. Lastly is it is a cheese ball top fin brand if that matters? Is there a difference? What would be a better brand/model to use lower in the tank that is numerable? 55 gallon tank


----------



## jturkey69 (Jun 6, 2011)

cdavitt said:


> Instead of a new topic I will piggyback on the powerhead discussion. I currently have 2 power heads hooked up to the old school under gravel filter with the long tubes. After my tank cycles I will be removing that and going to a sand substrate just on the glass bottom. My question is, can I use this same powerheads under water as a water circulation type pump? I see these sold with a different name, but arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t they the same thing? I don't want to put the powerhead too far under water and electrocute myself or the fish. Lastly is it is a cheese ball top fin brand if that matters? Is there a difference? What would be a better brand/model to use lower in the tank that is numerable? 55 gallon tank


I would also like to know if its possible to put them too far underwater?? I am going to use a cheap marineland 550 3/4 of the way down the back corner of my 65 mbuna tank...I figure I could also stick a small sponge on the end as well?


----------



## Grumblecakes (Feb 20, 2011)

i dont think you can really put them to low. but if they are to low they may suck up sand and blow your substrate around. the aerator may not work either (if you use it)


----------



## jturkey69 (Jun 6, 2011)

Grumblecakes said:


> i dont think you can really put them to low. but if they are to low they may suck up sand and blow your substrate around. the aerator may not work either (if you use it)


Ok...I just had to wonder because they are usualy only set up for just below the surface, and for circulation, I would guess alot of people use the mini fan looking things.. :lol:

Chubbs.....Thats a good question..lol. I will be also waiting for a response.....maybe they need their excersize also.. :lol:


----------



## Grumblecakes (Feb 20, 2011)

i should have put in my first post that there are plenty of diy power head filters, *** made a few and never like they way they looked, they do work tho. i believe aquaclear (hagen) makes one.

*** also had my cichlids jokey for position in the current, while its fun to watch i dont think its to natural with Africans. while im not in to loaches (i do like them), *** seen some neat river setups on loach forums where sponge filters, powerheads and pvc pipe are used to make a river like current.

i only have 1 aquaclear and 1 maxijet powerhead. they both have things that i dont like and things that i do. most importantly tho both are quite and work well. powerheads arent all that pricey, while topfin may not be bad or good, i would read reviews and such and find something thats gonna work for you.

A properly built and functioning powerhead shouldn't shock you especially if you follow its instructions. Plus its smart to have all your equipment on a gfi it will help keep you safe.


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

cdavitt said:


> Instead of a new topic I will piggyback on the powerhead discussion. I currently have 2 power heads hooked up to the old school under gravel filter with the long tubes. After my tank cycles I will be removing that and going to a sand substrate just on the glass bottom. My question is, can I use this same powerheads under water as a water circulation type pump? I see these sold with a different name, but arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t they the same thing? I don't want to put the powerhead too far under water and electrocute myself or the fish. Lastly is it is a cheese ball top fin brand if that matters? Is there a difference? What would be a better brand/model to use lower in the tank that is numerable? 55 gallon tank


If you place your power head too low it will suck up sand and mess up the impellor. As far as a shock is concerned, unless you break the seal power heads are pretty safe. I've used aqua clear power heads for years and they just keep going. You just have to clean out the impellor housing every few months. If you want to try a DIY power head filter that works check out the thread below. I've been using this for over a year and my tank is always crystal clear.


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

beaker99 said:


> cdavitt said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of a new topic I will piggyback on the powerhead discussion. I currently have 2 power heads hooked up to the old school under gravel filter with the long tubes. After my tank cycles I will be removing that and going to a sand substrate just on the glass bottom. My question is, can I use this same powerheads under water as a water circulation type pump? I see these sold with a different name, but arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t they the same thing? I don't want to put the powerhead too far under water and electrocute myself or the fish.  Lastly is it is a cheese ball top fin brand if that matters? Is there a difference? What would be a better brand/model to use lower in the tank that is numerable? 55 gallon tank
> ...


Forgot the tread:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## jturkey69 (Jun 6, 2011)

beaker99 said:


> beaker99 said:
> 
> 
> > cdavitt said:
> ...


Thanks!!! I was hoping to try a simple powerhead vs a circulation dedicated pump because of the exact idea you have mentioned, and I have read before. I was just concerned about placement, and how low I can go. Thanks again!!!...I will be setting up both of our 65's with something like this for some circulation plus filtering!! :thumb: 
I figure if it moves water, it cant hurt to have some type of filter/bacteria source? sound ok?


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I have powerheads sitting on my sand. I just flip them upside down so the intake is pointed upward.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

lucid_eye said:


> I have powerheads sitting on my sand. I just flip them upside down so the intake is pointed upward.


Either that and/or you can place a sponge (as suggested earlier) on the intake and it will work just fine. Both are much easier IMO.


----------



## front-fan (Nov 2, 2005)

I have a power head that I discovered would fit nicely onto an old base for a sponge filter. It sits about an inch and a half over the substrate and I've had no problems with it sucking in sand. It's mainly there just to keep stuff in suspension until it can get sucked in by the filter.

--- Front-fan


----------



## Steve24az (Jul 6, 2011)

I have an oldschool powerhead in my tank as well as a Maxijet 1200 running as a circulation pump.

The circulation pump is interesting because it doesn't intake any water it just moves water with a propeller, and the 1200 pushes so hard you have to be very careful where you point it or you'll blow your sand all over the place, and thats in my 125 gallon tank. I absolutely love the Maxijet model, it creates an unbeatable current.


----------

